
Top Tweet exposes Protected Tweet - TotlolRon
http://twitter.com/#search?q=vevo
======
TotlolRon
a. make sure you are logged into Twitter.

b. search for [vevo]. <http://twitter.com/#search?q=vevo>

c. second Top Tweet as of 16:10 PST is a protected tweet:
<http://twitter.com/gagadaily/status/15721434645>

This demonstrates a case where random user can view the content of a Protected
Tweet.

In this case it seems the Retweet is making something private into something
public.

~~~
mikeleeorg
Wow, good catch. I wonder if anyone from Twitter reads HN. Seems like this is
something they'd want to fix.

So to replicate this bug, I'm guessing you just have to get around 100 people
to RT a tweet from a protected account. I imagine that isn't a common use
case. But it's still a privacy issue.

